#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  Norton's amateur DIY landscape thread

## Norton

A few pics of the current state of the garden. 

  Started 6 months ago with nothing but bare earth a plain concrete surfaced drive way and side walk. After 6 months of growth plants are beginning to grow and fill in as I hoped.

A work in progress as a few "modifications" may follow.

I did the initial design such as it is but all the credit goes to the missus who has the green thumb.


When in the "mood" will add small water feature. For now, as with many other things, sits in my good intentions drawer :Smile:

----------


## Norton

Coming into the yard from the front gate. Drive and walkway surface is pebble stone with terra cotta brick border.

----------


## Norton

Trees and shrubs still small but with hopeful anticipation will grow up strong and hearty.

----------


## DrAndy

things grow really fast here, so they will be massive in no time

then you can welcome all the rest of life too...birds, snakes, creepies

----------


## Norton

With goal to keep sun off the outside surface of exterior walls. Have plenty of plants on all sides.

In the front.

----------


## Fondles

Lookin good, could do with some garden gnomes though.

----------


## Norton

More on right side with western exposure.

Missus had the idea to use an old tree root to support some plants. Looks nice IMO.





No idea what the plant with green "fruit" is, so don't ask. :Smile:

----------


## aging one

Beautiful Norton, with the way things grow here you are going to be doing a lot of cutting and pruning in the years to come.  Nice big house and plot of land as well.

----------


## Norton

No Isaan garden is complete without a few mango trees. Had the missus had her way, all plants in the garden would be edible.







More right side. The small black cover serves a dual purpose. Access to septic tank and entry for bomb shelter when the big one hits in 2012.

----------


## reinvented

nice house mate

----------


## Norton

In the rear, which is really the front as most of our time is spent here.

Climbing vine is doing well in only 3 months. At this rate will soon fill the open area on porch to form an arbor.

Plants along the wall are lemon grass. Keeps the mosquitoes away. Don't ask why but it works.

----------


## Norton

On the left side with eastern exposure.

Little fella in foreground a seedling avocado purchased in Petchabun. If it survives an Isaan dry season should have a few avocados. In about 6 years. :Sad:

----------


## ceburat

> More on right side with western exposure.
> 
> Missus had the idea to use an old tree root to support some plants. Looks nice IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea what the plant with green "fruit" is, so don't ask.



The fruit is called - top teem - in Thai.  Not sure what they call it in English. Very delicious used in drinks or deserts. Your garden looks good. Wait a year or two and you can do as we do - spend all of our time chasing snakes and cutting the jungle back. LOL. Just keep planting and all will be ok.

----------


## dirtydog

^Pomegranites I believe, a tonne of seeds and edible flesh.

----------


## Norton

A few more closeups.







A snakey thingy. :Smile: 



Another with more snakey flowers.

----------


## Mid

> No idea what the plant with green "fruit" is, so don't ask.


_tap teem_ , pomegranate in English  :Smile:

----------


## ceburat

My wife just informed me that Top Teem means Pomegranate in English.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Nice garden Norton, could do with growing a pool though. :Smile:

----------


## Humbert

And no raking required! Looks very nice.

----------


## Loy Toy

Nice one mate.............your got a green thumb as well......... :Smile:

----------


## nedwalk

just a casual observation mate..but, i would have planted a bit further out from the house re your garden beds, to allow future growth..and i can,t help but wonder do you mow your own grass or does someone do it for you..not being a smart arse bur, sometimes people give no thought to ease of mowing in lawn maintenance by planting trees willy nilly..makes the job harder..also your avo tree, they like raised planting..looks bloody good though mate all the same

----------


## Norton

> things grow really fast here, so they will be massive in no time


They do indeed. Will take some watering though here in Isaan dry season. Not much rain as you have up CM way.




> then you can welcome all the rest of life too...birds, snakes, creepies





> Wait a year or two and you can do as we do - spend  all of our time chasing snakes and cutting the jungle back. LOL


Doubt a few more plants will make a big difference. Already have tons of snakes, lizards, crawly lbugs and flying masses of em. Note the back wall is a couple of meters from miles of rice paddies.




> Beautiful Norton, with the way things grow here you are going to be doing a lot of cutting and pruning in the years to come. Nice big house and plot of land as well.





> nice house mate


Thanks. House is "medium" size really. About 170 sq meters inside. 200 sq meters if you include back patio. Sits on about 2/3 rai.




> The fruit is called - top teem - in Thai. Not sure what they call it in English. Very delicious used in drinks or deserts. Your garden looks good.





> Pomegranites I believe, a tonne of seeds and edible flesh.


Expected the missus would sneak in a few more edible plants. :Wink: 




> Lookin good, could do with some garden gnomes though.


No thanks. Village is full of the little blighters running about. Trick is to keep em out.

----------


## Norton

> Pomegranites I believe, a tonne of seeds and edible flesh.





> tap teem , pomegranate in English





> My wife just informed me that Top Teem means Pomegranate in English.


I believe we have reached consensus. A rare occurrence in our TD family.

----------


## Norton

> Nice garden Norton, could do with growing a pool though.


Have one. We be civilized folk up here in the jungle, don't ya know. The low maintenece pool just a few step from the back porch. Luverly don't you think.

----------


## Norton

> i would have planted a bit further out from the house re your garden beds


My thinking the same. As I said in OP. Expect a few modifications in a year or so. Some of the trees in front are a bit too close together as well.




> i can,t help but wonder do you mow your own grass or does someone do it for you


I diligently supervise the whole operation. :Wink: 




> also your avo tree, they like raised planting


Will pass on comment to the missus. She enjoys doing the planting and has the green thumb. She won't let me touch her precious plants. Wise woman.

----------


## UdonThani Pete

Norton, you are both doing a great job mate, nice plants and everything but just one question, I really like the colour of the concrete leading up to your car port, could you please tell me how you done it, materials etc, as I will need to start shortly on my drive and thus far have no idea.

Cheers, Pete  :UK:

----------


## astasinim

Great looking garden there Norton. Is there no problem with some of the trees being quite close to the house?

----------


## dirtydog

> could you please tell me how you done it, materials etc,


Iron oxide colorant.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Well done Norton.  It is obvious you take pride in your place and the wifey is keeping nice and clean and without clutter.  a little nibbles from the critters in the pool every now and then I suppose.  Enjoy!

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Great looking garden there Norton. Is there no problem with some of the trees being quite close to the house?


I was wondering that as well only from the standpoint of ants and other crawling critters on the trees and shrubs that they might have easier access to getting in the house.

I do however like the looks of all the plants and trees.  IMO it makes for a homey feel to the place.

----------


## Norton

> I really like the colour of the concrete leading up to your car port, could you please tell me how you done it, materials etc, as I will need to start shortly on my drive and thus far have no idea.


It is pebble stone on top of concrete. Cement is layed on top off driveway. Pebble stone liberally spread on top of wet cement and trawled smooth and even so no cement can be seen. You should be able to find a builder who can do it. Very common throughout Thailand.. See it a lot in restaurants and hotels. Used a lot around pools.

Pebble Stone Gallery

Brick border is terra cotta.  The ones with the lego type connectors. 8 baht per piece.

----------


## Norton

> Iron oxide colorant.


From the pics I would have said same as you can't see detail of small pebbles. But it is as I describe above.

----------


## aging one

> Sits on about 2/3 rai.


That is the key mate. Space!!  I consider myself lucky to have 110 wah here in BKK.

----------


## Norton

> I was wondering that as well only from the standpoint of ants and other crawling critters on the trees and shrubs that they might have easier access to getting in the house.


Surprisingly few ants in the house. Missus uses a white powder all around the foundation. Damn good stuff it seems.

----------


## Norton

> I consider myself lucky to have 110 wah here in BKK.


Whole different deal here in Isaan. Lived in Bangers for many, many years and must say having some elbow room and a garden sure beats it.

----------


## dirtydog

> Cement is layed on top off driveway.


Thats normally colored with iron oxide, generally the small stones would be mixed in, then it would be poured on top of the concrete drive way, trowelled off, as the concrete sets off a quick wipe over with the trowel with a flat damp sponge attached to clean the top layer of stone.

----------


## Norton

> Thats normally colored with iron oxide, generally the small stones would be mixed in, then it would be poured on top of the concrete drive way


You're probably right. Frankly I was not really watching that close. Had seen the finished product before done by a builder friend and hired the same folks to do the job.

----------


## DrAndy

> Quote: Originally Posted by nedwalk i can,t help but wonder do you mow your own grass or does someone do it for you I diligently supervise the whole operation.


Chang or Singha?




> Frankly I was not really watching that close.


Chang x 6 then

----------


## Norton

> Chang or Singha?


Leo. One large bottle for the supervisor and two plus 100 baht for the supervised.

----------


## UdonThani Pete

Thanks Norton and DD, The guy who done your drive is he anywhere near Udon Thani, if he is I would like to use him, top job mate.

Thanks again,
Pete ::chitown::

----------


## Norton

> The guy who done your drive is he anywhere near Udon Thani


No he's in Roiet. Take a walk about in Udon and find a hotel, restaurant or other with what you want. You should be able to get a lead to the builder from them. Here in Roiet both Global House and Home Mart sell the pebble stone. Might try them or HomePro if you have one in Udon for a recommended contractor.

----------


## Bangyai

> 


Beautiful looking house Norton but the garden walls seem very low ? Is there no problem with security when you have to go away for a few days or do you use mines  :Smile:

----------


## sues2

Very nice mate,well done

----------


## Norton

> Beautiful looking house Norton but the garden walls seem very low ? Is there no problem with security when you have to go away for a few days or do you use mines


They are low. Wanted an unobstructed view of the vast open space behind the house. Walls are about 1.5 meter on outside and 1 meter on inside. Just high enough to keep out wandering livestock. Both four and two legged. The missus two elder sisters live directly across the street. Both hard working, honest, good people. Neighbors the same. The village is very small. Only around 250 people. Ne'er do wells and thieves not tolerated. Only one small road into the village and it is always under the scrutiny of the old ladies who congregate to chaw on beetle nut everyday at entrance to the village.

Always plenty of folks around to keep an eye on the house so a big high wall not needed. Nor are bars on the window.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

It's changed a bit since I was there last. The fat Dane and the bald Merkin have been removed.

----------


## Norton

> The fat Dane and the bald Merkin have been removed.


Not too mention the septic tank hasn't over flowed since you were here.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> The fat Dane and the bald Merkin have been removed.
> 
> 
> Not too mention the septic tank hasn't over flowed since you were here.


Err, yes. Hmm...  :mid:

----------


## Rural Surin

Lovely garden, Norts! Top Notch! The real work is yet to come.... :Smile:

----------


## larvidchr

Very nice place your Wife and You have made there Norton ....  :Smile:

----------


## Begbie

Like the way you've kept the property wall low.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Originally Posted by UdonThani Pete
> 
> I really like the colour of the concrete leading up to your car port, could you please tell me how you done it, materials etc, as I will need to start shortly on my drive and thus far have no idea.
> 
> 
> It is pebble stone on top of concrete. Cement is layed on top off driveway. Pebble stone liberally spread on top of wet cement and trawled smooth and even so no cement can be seen. You should be able to find a builder who can do it. Very common throughout Thailand.. See it a lot in restaurants and hotels. Used a lot around pools.
> 
> Pebble Stone Gallery
> 
> Brick border is terra cotta.  The ones with the lego type connectors. 8 baht per piece.


Can you remember how much you paid per square meter?

----------


## jizzybloke

Great home and garden Norton, thanks!

----------


## ossierob

Very nice Norton....wish I had the room around the house like you have to plant some more stuff....I have only a little strip down one side of the house and a little square of grass and shrubs at the front....still we have a vacant block behind our house that I have my eye on and will develop into a garden if we can secure it.

cheers mate

----------


## Yemen

Very nice Norton. You do not have to prune if wife has claim on trees.

----------


## Norton

> Can you remember how much you paid per square meter?


Believe it was 250 baht.

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by Norton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> ...


 
yes, mine is OK now too

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Believe it was 250 baht.


Wow, very cheap. DD reckoned 400-500. Did a rough measure up last night and I only need about 14sqm. :Smile:

----------


## jonmlb748

have to say you seem to have a nice understated house there ,no tasteless colour schemes,lary stainless fencing .just the kind of thing we´re looking to build ourself in the near future..170 sq meters seems quite a lot for (i.m assuming 2 people) but excellent ,thanks for sharing.

----------


## Norton

> 170 sq meters seems quite a lot for (i.m assuming 2 people)


Probably could have downsized but wanted relatively large master bedroom, 2nd BR and kitchen.  When I started the plan had no particular size in mind. Once bedrooms and kitchen layout/size designed the rest just added up to about 170 sq meters.

----------


## UdonThani Pete

> have to say you seem to have a nice understated house there ,no tasteless colour schemes,lary stainless fencing .just the kind of thing we´re looking to build ourself in the near future..170 sq meters seems quite a lot for (i.m assuming 2 people) but excellent ,thanks for sharing.


What is wrong with Stainless Steel fencing? when all the forums reccomend this is the better maintainence option for people who are working away from home like myself? or is it you you do not like the look of stainless steel? :UK:

----------


## dirtydog

> Wow, very cheap. DD reckoned 400-500.


They didn't mix the stones in with the mix before pouring so used a lot less stones, done properly the stones are mixed in, this stops loads of new stones coming loose everyday.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> They didn't mix the stones in with the mix before pouring so used a lot less stones, done properly the stones are mixed in, this stops loads of new stones coming loose everyday.


Cheers, I'll check that when I get a quote.

----------


## Eggroll

Great place. Are there a lot of places selling avocado trees up in Petchabun? I'd like to get one of those trees sometime.

----------


## Norton

> Are there a lot of places selling avocado trees up in Petchabun?


Available in Amphoe Khao Kho, Petchabun and around Khao Yai, Nakorn Ratchasima Province.

----------


## nedwalk

Just Checked My Advo Tree, Looks Like We.re In For A Bumper Crop..

----------


## DrAndy

referring to a post above..




> What is wrong with Stainless Steel fencing? when all the forums reccomend this is the better maintainence option for people who are working away from home like myself? or is it you you do not like the look of stainless steel?


..I think SS is fine but very expensive

----------


## juehoe

> Always plenty of folks around to keep an eye on the house so a big high wall not needed. Nor are bars on the window.


Also my experience that high walls can even decrease the security, because burglars can then "work" unobserved at and in the house.

----------


## mingmong

Nice! Tidy and wont be long before its a Jungle, I love a Jungle. we have a Pomegranate
in the front of our House, I like your Terracotta Tiles too, might have to pinch that Idea,

----------


## pone

those "terra cotta lego blocks"are in fact red dirt mixed with cement,4 to 1 ratio
and compacted  in hand press;pump a lot of water & grow moss in rain season,
clean with SOFT brush (blocks become tender when wet) and bleach,in thai "haiter",the blue one is bleach only.
Very nice job... but is 1.5 m.sufficient for Isaan chick's(both feathered &clothed!)

----------


## ossierob

> Originally Posted by Eggroll
> 
> Are there a lot of places selling avocado trees up in Petchabun?
> 
> 
> Available in Amphoe Khao Kho, Petchabun and around Khao Yai, Nakorn Ratchasima Province.


check the avocado is not a variety that needs both an 'A and 'B plant for pollination or is that just in Australia....ie the Shepard and Sherwell avo's

----------


## Norton

> check the avocado is not a variety that needs both an 'A and 'B plant for pollination


Have no idea of the variety. Guess I'll just have to wait 6 years to see if we get avocados or just a nice shade tree. :Smile:

----------


## shunpike

Great thread Norts, lovely garden and home..cheers to you and the Misses.

----------


## JoshuaInMukdahan

I know this is an old dead thread but Norton I think you have done a fantastic job on your place. I can only hope to have a place that nice one day.

----------


## Norton

A new addition. When missus bought this a couple months back twas a stick with one flower. Said to myself, "self, this is a waste of time and money." 

Her green thumb combined with tough love again proved me wrong. She curses her plants in Lao when they fail to meet expectations.

Could do with something other than the coat hanger stake but shan't mention to her.





With a few more ready to hatch.

----------


## JoshuaInMukdahan

Wife says you are gonna have so much good luck! She loves the photos.

----------


## smeden

nice pics and a lovely garden a green is send  ::chitown::  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## neilandmeechai

Love the climbing plants! .. Compliments on the whole house and garden, it looks very relaxing ...
Have a great day ...

----------


## Norton

Another climber doing well.



Mangoes just getting started.



Small tree. Many mangoes. Will have to stake to keep off the ground.



More to come judging by the number of flowers.

----------


## svendiederik

Lovely garden. I also enjoyed your house building thread. Is there any chance for an update on the garden ?

----------


## Norton

Sure will. Need some new pics. Couple days.

----------


## thaimeme

> Sure will. Need some new pics. Couple days.


Looking forward, Norton. I too, can spend much time in the landscaping and construction forums.

----------


## svendiederik

> Sure will. Need some new pics. Couple days.


Great! Looking forward to it.

----------

